# What is the workflow of a Photoshoot?



## ramodkk (Jul 16, 2012)

So, I've been shooting for about 5 years, the latter 3 with a DSLR. I'm just a good-old hobbyist with a really freaking big interest in Photography. And so I came to this conclusion that I want to start promoting my own little free-lance, event/photoshoot business.

But there are things I don't fully understand. I've never sold my work or made any money out of my Photography, up until this point, I've only really wanted is as a hobby.

So, my question is, what is the workflow of a photoshoot? From contacting your client to delivering the product. What are the steps per-se. I also have additional questions such as: 

- are you selling your services and the photographs themselves, or just one of them (whichever one)?
- when you sell a digital photograph (or a set of them in a photoshoot), do you keep the original files? who has the copyright to these photographs?
- if you sell the final product in digital form, do you give them full-resolution pictures? or smaller pictures to prevent them from making their own prints?

As you can see I have no idea of where to start with making Photography a profession, but I'm sure I can find some answers here 

Thanks!
*
**UPDATE** *Here are some examples of my work


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2012)

What kind of photoshoot?

I sold my services and a range of products. I did retail and commercial photography. Commercial customers don't buy products, they buy use licensing. I rarely sold my original photographs and only sold copies of my originals.

Who owns the copyright and how copyright works depends on what country you live in, information you did not include in your profile. If you are in the US visit www.copyright.gov

I retained all my rights to digital image files put on a disc. Each disc, be it for retail, commercial, or editorial clients, always included use licensing terms and conditions.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 16, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> And so I came to this conclusion that I want to start promoting my own little free-lance, event/photoshoot business.



Why?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 16, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> So, I've been shooting for about 5 years, the latter 3 with a DSLR. I'm just a good-old hobbyist with a really freaking big interest in Photography. And so I came to this conclusion that I want to start promoting my own little free-lance, event/photoshoot business.
> 
> But there are things I don't fully understand. I've never sold my work or made any money out of my Photography, up until this point, I've only really wanted is as a hobby.
> 
> ...



Why did you suddenly decide that you want to become a professional?  I can understand that after having 3 years under your belt you have aquired the skills to move up from good old hobbist to professional .  It may be easier to get some  responses if you said what kind of events, or photography you are looking to launch into.  Maybe post a few photos on here as well.  The more information you give us the better, type of gear you use, background in photography, etc.

As you are new to the forum, you may find that some of the answers won't be the most friendly, but always worth a shot.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you willing to quit whatever job you have and work for a studio for minimum wage?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 17, 2012)

I would suggest going to yoru library, and picking up a few books on the matter and read thru them. there are a lot of books out there that pretty much run you thru the process of starting your own photoraphy business and you will get a good idea of what's required of you to do it, then you can be more informed and really decide if this is what you want to do.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 17, 2012)

Has our Op left the building?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 17, 2012)

Stylists are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## ramodkk (Jul 17, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> It may be easier to get some responses if you said what kind of events, or photography you are looking to launch into. Maybe post a few photos on here as well. The more information you give us the better, type of gear you use, background in photography, etc.
> 
> As you are new to the forum, you may find that some of the answers won't be the most friendly, but always worth a shot.





CCericola said:


> Are you willing to quit whatever job you have and work for a studio for minimum wage?



Sorry for the late response, I didn't leave the building though!  So I see I forgot to add some extra info. I added some photos to the original post. Also, I might have sounded a bit too startled up by saying "going professional". In reality, I have no idea where to start. I'm young, probably shouldn't have said "professionally" because currently, I wouldn't trade my full-time job for it. I think I just wanted some input on what to do if I want to sell my services period. But anyways, let me answer some questions.



KmH said:


> What kind of photoshoot?
> 
> Who owns the copyright and how copyright works depends on what country you live in, information you did not include in your profile. If you are in the US visit www.copyright.gov
> 
> I retained all my rights to digital image files put on a disc. Each disc, be it for retail, commercial, or editorial clients, always included use licensing terms and conditions.



I reside in the US. And I mean like friends or acquaintances who I would offer my services to for some memories photoshoots, you know going out downtown or to a park and shooting away. Or possibly setting up a home studio and taking some family portraits and such.



12sndsgood said:


> I would suggest going to yoru library, and picking up a few books on the matter and read thru them. there are a lot of books out there that pretty much run you thru the process of starting your own photoraphy business and you will get a good idea of what's required of you to do it, then you can be more informed and really decide if this is what you want to do.



Will definitely keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you have a good eye for looking around and finding things that most people wouldn't look for.  When I started shooting over 40 years ago, I did very much the same thing, I occationally look through the binders of kodachome slides I have and look at the spider webs, fences and birds I spent time shooting to relax.  You really didn't add any images that give an indication of how well you would do shooting people.  There is a huge jump from leaves on a pond to portraits.  I'd suggest that you not worry so much about what to charge or how to start selling, but more on offering to do some portrait shoots, with friends.


----------

